# Emachine T4510 Sound Driver Please Help !



## abadrs (Jan 11, 2005)

I have scoured the net looking for this and can't find it. I bought the PC new from Best Buy with no restore disc. I'm not even really sure which sound chips this thing even has ? Is this top secret or what ? The Emachine tech support said it was an AC 97 but I have loaded all the drivers I could find for that and it would not work. Un-installed non working driver every time before loading new one. HELP


----------



## notsobizzymofo (Nov 12, 2004)

abadrs said:


> I have scoured the net looking for this and can't find it. I bought the PC new from Best Buy with no restore disc. I'm not even really sure which sound chips this thing even has ? Is this top secret or what ? The Emachine tech support said it was an AC 97 but I have loaded all the drivers I could find for that and it would not work. Un-installed non working driver every time before loading new one. HELP





Upon Further Resarch i found out that your Emachine the T4510 is Intel based. These are your Specs from Emachines website:

Microsoft® Windows® XP Home Edition 
Intel® Pentium® 4 Processor 2.53 GHz (512KB L2 cache & 533 MHz FSB) 
Intel 845G Chipset 
100 GB HDD 
AOL 3 month membership included, click here for details 
512 MB DDR (PC2100) 
56K* ITU v.92 ready Fax/Modem 
10/100Mbps built-in Ethernet 
48x Max. CD-RW Drive; 16x Max. DVD Drive; 3.5" 1.44MB FDD 
Office Multimedia Keyboard, 2-Button Wheel Mouse, Amplified Stereo Speakers 
6 USB ports (2 on front), 1 Serial, 1 Parallel, 2 PS/2, Audio In & Out, Mic-In & Head Phone jack on front 
AC '97 Audio 
Intel Extreme Graphics 3D (1 AGP slot available) 
Pre-Installed Software: Microsoft Works 7.0, Microsoft Money 2003, Encarta Online, Adobe® Acrobat® Reader, Power DVD, Microsoft Media Player, Real Player, Internet Explorer, Netscape, MSN, CompuServe, McAfee Anti-Virus (90-day trial version), AOL 

sounds like its an intel board which one i don't know. but by the chipset Intel should have a driver on there site for your AC-97 sound. Try finding out what kind of motherboard you have then Look under Intel and see if its a motherboard manufactured by Intel if so download the Necessary Drivers for your Ac-97 codec sound. 

But i have a suggestion u can try. If it is an Intel board try download these drivers for your chipset

http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scr...XP+Home+Edition

This Utility will help you further figure out what you have on your machine (intel based only)

http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scr...ng/ChipUtil.exe


See if that will work if not just simply uninstall it. if anything it would help out ur Chipset with better performance. :- )

oh and this nifty utility tells Everything about your computer give it a try its user Friendly. It give you the name of the motherboard

http://www.cpuid.com/pcw.php

download it and get back to me on what you came up with


----------

